

Why did we choose Scala for TrueAccord? - osamet67
http://eng.trueaccord.com/2014/10/06/why-we-chose-scala/

======
facorreia
I selected Scala (with Play Framework) for mostly the same reasons: JVM
ecosystem, expressiveness, thread-safety, hybrid functional and OO style, type
safety and good runtime performance. I chose it over C#, Java, Python and
Ruby. After using it for over a year, my experience is very much alike to the
one described in this article. I don't see myself switching language or
platform anytime soon.

~~~
papauschek
Same here.

The article also highlights that adopting Scala often also means adopting a
more functional programming style.

